# Saskatchewan Electricians?



## danowat (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi im a 26 year old electrician live in Ireland, I would love to immigrate to Saskatchewan, I would leave in the morning if i could. Was just wondering are there any Irish electricians who made the move, if so how did you get a job? I think for skilled visa you need a job offer first? What is the best way to go about making the move? Thanks if anyone can help!!


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

danowat said:


> Hi im a 26 year old electrician live in Ireland, I would love to immigrate to Saskatchewan, I would leave in the morning if i could. Was just wondering are there any Irish electricians who made the move, if so how did you get a job? I think for skilled visa you need a job offer first? What is the best way to go about making the move? Thanks if anyone can help!!


there having another work abroad thing on in bewleys beside the rds 2morro pal...go in there with every qualification cert,cv,references and a copy of yer passport..im a plumber and got an interview at the expo..i went in with all that stuff and stood out from everyone else just goin with c.v's...best of luck..


----------



## che (Mar 9, 2012)

Go to the Canadian Immigration website, under skilled workers category you will see that electricians are listed. Though the cap may be shown as reached for this year, it will be reset soon (whenever their year starts). Trades are in huge demand. Paperwork is explained on that website, may as well start in advance, application etc.


----------



## danowat (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks man, much appreciated!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

che said:


> Go to the Canadian Immigration website, under skilled workers category you will see that electricians are listed. Though the cap may be shown as reached for this year, it will be reset soon (whenever their year starts). Trades are in huge demand. Paperwork is explained on that website, may as well start in advance, application etc.


Year starts July 1. No guarantee the job will be on the list when they refresh.

Best bet, you can still apply under FSW with a job offer (cap reached or not).


----------

